# Is my dog sleep walking?



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Three weeks ago I got a 4 month old small breed puppy. I started taking him on 45 minute walks around my neighborhood twice daily. I've been following this schedule: At around 7:00 AM (he's awake) I let him out of his crate and allow him to have a drink of water from his bowl. Then, I take him outdoors to relieve himself on my lawn. Then we go for the leashed walk. When the walk is over, I give him his bowl of food, which he eats in several short sessions throughout the day. In the late afternoon I take him for his second walk. He seemed to follow along pretty well with this schedule for the last three weeks. Then yesterday morning, he resisted the walk more strenuously and persistently than normal. So I discontinued the walk ten minutes in and carried him home the rest of the way. He seemed a little listless, so I didn't walk him in the afternoon. He had a previously scheduled appointment with the vet yesterday afternoon (routine checkup). I told the vet about my puppy's behavior on the walk. She said to shorten the walks. This morning I again took him out for a walk, although this time I only walked him up and down my street and cut the duration of the walk to half an hour. He resisted leaving my property and all the way to the end of the street, but he followed me without any resistance returning to my property. This behavior pattern was repeated for the duration of the walk. When I ended the walk, I gave him his food as usual. He went to sleep on my lap and when I put him in his crate he continued to sleep. I think maybe he's telling me he needs more sleep before the walk. I'll try walking him in the afternoon. Any other ideas?


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

how old is he? Sounds like maybe your walks are too long and he needs to sleep a little more!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

mandymmr said:


> how old is he? Sounds like maybe your walks are too long and he needs to sleep a little more!


From the OP, he's now just under 5 months.

Based on what you're describing, I wonder if he's still adjusting to his new home? It sounds like he doesn't want to leave his safe, familiar territory when you're leaving, and doesn't quite recognize it when you come back. 

I'm not very experienced with pups, so I don't know if this might also be a developmental issue, but it took about a month for my shelter dog to learn that home was truly home, and that I wasn't going to leave her on the street when we went outside.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw Victoria Stillwell on Animal Planet deal with this problem. 
The dog was very stressed about the walk. But by picking your dog up and carrying him will train your dog to think that's how it's always going to be. Lots of praise for walking is one of the things Victoria did. I'm sorry I can't remember what else she did.....but she had a fewtechniques up her sleeve. And once she reduced the stress, walks were much more enjoyable.

Start small, work up to 45 minutes. Get your dog used to walking in front of the house, then down the road or driveway, followed by longer and longer walks.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with Maddie. He may just be a little nervous about going outside, just try and make it fun. Bring some yummy treats and don't force him to walk. If he stops, say come on, lure him with treats to start walking again, etc..all in an excited tone of voice. 

And be sure to get him checked out by a vet.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

*The OP is asking why is he suddenly not wanting to walk after several weeks of doing fine?* 

I don't have an answer except to start from the beginning and walk down the sidewalk first and go a little further each time. You don't indicate how small he is but maybe he wasn't as happy with the long walks as you thought. Maybe he's being a toddler and telling you no.

Good luck and where are the photos?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

ohh, maybe a fear phase. Dogs as puppies go through a few. Just make everything fun, and try not to be around scary things, like..loud trucks, slamming doors, etc..


----------

